# what's this ending?



## vientito

please listen to this audio script at

http://www12.zippyshare.com/v/49237294/file.html

I have listened to this many times and I think it's "알았으면 포기해 감"(?) (not at all sure)

I have never seen this form of ending before so I think I probably have misheard it.  (well unless it is a noun-like ending found it written notices)


----------



## tamsaigon

Hi Vientito,

It seems the sentence is 알았어 포기했습...
( 알았어요 포기했습니다)
I've just learned Korean few months, I'm not sure but Korean people sometimes dismiss endings like 요...


----------



## Superhero1

I can vouch for the part 알았으면 포기했, but the rest of the sentence(ending) is quite confusing.

I heard that as 알았으면 포기했컨네 but it's incorrect.


알았으면 포기했을건데? I don't know.


----------



## vientito

I get hold of someone to hear this for me.  He said it is

포기했것나

and he claimed it is 사투리 from the south.  In standard speech it should be 겠냐, a rhetorical question marking.  Funny though I hear it so many times and I still could not pick up the 나 syllable.  Maybe it's just so soft and perhaps it is slurred together with 것.


----------



## Superhero1

It was not dialect. I think it's just his mispronunciation.


----------



## SPSP

vientito is right. 
It is dialect.(FYI I'm from S.Korea)

It's 
알았으면 *포기했겄냐 or 포기했겠나 
*His pronunciation is not clear but still it's dialect.


----------



## Superhero1

No way. it's not dialect. I'm sure his tone and intonation didn't intend to use the dialect.


If this were dialect, the phrase 알았으면 would be different intonation and sound for dialect.


----------



## kenjoluma

How about

"알았으면 포기해, 그럼."


----------



## ClaudioSHIN

This is not dialect. (up to 90%)
Because the nuances and accents of his speaking is almost standard lng.
but i'm not sure, too. 

Could you make a voice file longer? 
For example, 10-15 seconds ~ 알았으면 포기했?? ~ 10 seconds.
After you do that, you should be a finding out quickly


----------



## vientito

here finally got a longer clip for that... taken from 적도 의 남자 

http://www5.zippyshare.com/v/6751538/file.html

you folks please listen to it again


----------



## Superhero1

Dialect version

노을이 억수로 좋네. 근사하지 않나. 난 여그가 억수로 좋다.
부러우세요?
부럽다이, 여는 내끼다. 
이제 더 이상 회장님 소유가 아니죠.
말했다아이가. 다시 찾아 놓으라코. 모든 걸 하나하나 제자리로 돌려 놓을끼다. 낸 포기란 게 없는 사람이다.
(aiming the gun to him)
유서는 제가 써 놨습니다. 제 것두, 회장님 것두. 그러니까 걱정하지 마세요.
니한테 사다리를 놔주는 사람이 내란 걸 잊어뿟는갑다.
피 묻은 사다린줄 몰랐습니다.
알았으면 포기했컸나.

Standard Korean.

노을이 무척 좋네. 근사하지 않아? 난 여기가 참 좋다.
부러우세요?
부럽다니? 여기는 내 거야.
이제 더 이상 회장님 소유가 아니죠. 
말했잖아, 다시 찾아 놓을 거라고. 모든 걸 하나하나 제자리로 돌려 놓을거다. 나는 포기란 게(것이) 없는 사람이야.
유서는 제가 써 놨습니다. 제 것도, 회장님 것도. 그러니까 걱정하지 마세요.
너한테 사다리를 놔주는 사람이 나란 걸 잊어버렸나보네.
피 묻은 사다리인줄 몰랐습니다.
알았으면 포기했을까?(포기했겠냐?)

I am sure he has a KyungSang province(경상도) dialect through your latter audio file.


알았으면 포기했겠나. is used in a sarcastic[ironic] way.


----------



## vientito

Tell me one thing.  Do you really hear that 나 at the end or you just guess it from the rest of the tone?  Because honestly I've listened to it many times and I still cannot pick out the 나 sound


----------



## Superhero1

The endling is not articulate. As I wrote, I heard 포기했컨네 but I guessed it as 포기했컨나? through my dialect knowledge.


----------



## vientito

I would like to thank all who have helped me through this exercise.


----------

